# Squirrel squatter



## greentrees (Apr 28, 2012)

I heard some noise outside and went to investigate. I looked out the window and noticed a squirrel tail in my window. I went outside and the squirrel ran across the front ledge and jumped onto a tree. 

I pulled up a latter to see what the squirrel was doing. It looks like he was gnawing at the stucco near the front door. I assume he was trying to get down to the wood, and create an opening to enter the house. Seems like a hard way to do this, but maybe the squirrel is planning ahead for the wintertime. I took a few photos of the evidence left behind. 

I was thinking of spraying some kind of liquid that the squirrel would smell and possibly not return. Any ideas?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Pruning any tree limbs back far enough the squirrel can't jump from the structure back to the tree would be a good start.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

It will get more desperate as cold weather approaches and if it wants to share your home it will keep trying. Too many places to spray to detour them so trap and relocate is the best long term option. May be more than one.

S/He may soon discover that the eaves or shingles (or other soft spot) are an easier to chew through.

Bud


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

.177 caliber Air Rifle. 

Quiet, be sure that the pellet wont travel very far in case of a missed shot.

A shovel to toss the carcass out.

They also sell repellants at Wal-Mart, Deer-Off, Rodent Sherriff, are two that come to mind.

Also Peppermint oil mixed with water in a spray bottle.


ED


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Squirrel may also be using the stucco just to wear down her ever-growing teeth.


----------



## greentrees (Apr 28, 2012)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Pruning any tree limbs back far enough the squirrel can't jump from the structure back to the tree would be a good start.


I'll see if I can remove the branch. It's a tall pine tree.




de-nagorg said:


> .177 caliber Air Rifle.
> 
> Quiet, be sure that the pellet wont travel very far in case of a missed shot.
> 
> ...


I'll see if there is a repellent online that I can order. Peppermint sounds intere.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

IF you can catch the squirrel on the spot, you can be ready with a squirt bottle full of 10% industrial grade (Ace hardware) ammonia, NOT the 3% dilute version from grocery store. Squitt the smitherines at him and man, he will hit the road FAST. And never return. 

I did this to a nuisance garage squirrel. He learned.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I like my sniper .22 I built from a $45.00 Stevens single shot but this hornet spray at about 20 ft. may be necessary for city folks.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

There's no shortage of squirrels in the world. Traps work pretty well where weapons are not allowed.


----------



## greentrees (Apr 28, 2012)

papereater said:


> IF you can catch the squirrel on the spot, you can be ready with a squirt bottle full of 10% industrial grade (Ace hardware) ammonia, NOT the 3% dilute version from grocery store. Squitt the smitherines at him and man, he will hit the road FAST. And never return.
> 
> I did this to a nuisance garage squirrel. He learned.


I don't see him, but he could be coming by during the day. I'll get something that has a lasting smell that might deter him. The Teflon spray I have smells bad, but not sure it is good for the stucco. Maybe garlic or ginger might do.


----------



## RailDude (Oct 22, 2014)

I used to just tolerate them. Until....they saw fit to chew a large hole in the siding under the eave of my house. Once inside the attic they can cause a variety of damage, such as a fire by gnawing on wires. I picked up a Havahart trap and baited it with deer corn, works very well. Also got a pellet gun with a nice lil scope. One .22 cal pellet right in the fuse box works even better than the trap.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm watching every move you make and I've got the balls to do it.


----------



## Nmcleveland (Feb 11, 2017)

I'd try to trap it in a cage and then relocate it if possible. Good luck dealing with the squirrel.


----------

